# starter loft



## kittkatt (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm getting ready to build a small loft for a few pairs of homing pigeons. My parents would like me to start small, and my dad wants me to get some good step-by-step plans. Anyway, this is what I found... it would be great if I could get some feedback on the quality of these lofts.
http://lcsupply.com/store/flashcart.cfm?section=18 
^This looked a bit small to me, but then again you can't see the inside...
http://store.yahoo.com/scottsdog/scotpighousp.html 
^What bothers me about this one is that there doesn't appear to be any avairy. It might be on the other side, but if there isn't than I would definetely add one.

If anyone knows of any other available loft plans I would really appreciate it! (I've already looked at the one on the Red Rose Lofts page- my dad said that it may be "the next step" >







) Thanks!

kat


----------



## leeswhitebirds (May 1, 2004)

Lee here,
goto this url and look at this loft seems to me that you dad could make this as big as he wants at least ya can get some ideas


----------



## leeswhitebirds (May 1, 2004)

Lee here, 
Well dang forgot to add the URL here it is http://lcsupply.com/store/catalog/pigeon_loft_plan.htm


----------



## Hayseedboy (May 11, 2004)

Howdy,

Go with what your dad says, keep good care of them. Fly them and soon, they won't mind you growing a little larger flock. I started with birds when I was 13 and kept them until about 18.

My sons and I have now gotten back into them after lots of my old man years







Go out the the American Racing Pigeon Unions website and you can gain lots of information. In addition they have a link to plans you can print for free for a great starter loft. Inexpensive and it should house what you start with and give you a little growing room too.
www.pigeon.org is the AU site and http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm is the link for the starter loft.

Enjoy!
Larry


----------



## kittkatt (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey-

Thanks for the replies, but as I mentioned above, I've already looked at and considered both of those lofts. Is there by any chance anyone whose had any experience with either of the two lofts I linked to in my first post? Thanks!

kat


----------

